# What other site like cafepress can you recommend?



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, I was thinking about closing my cafepress store, but before I do, I would like to find a similar place to sell my T-shirts. I already have my own store, but with the cafepress site I used to make some good extra money. Have any of you tried any other site that uses the same method of uploading the designs and taking care of the printing and shipping? Any recommendation would be appreciated 
Thanks!
Karen.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The standard ones like Zazzle, Spreadshirt, Printfection are all good.

I don't know if you'll get the same volume of sales that you'd get from CafePress without your own promotion, but all of the above do the Print on Demand, ecommerce, shipping, fulfillment stuff.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

If you are making good money with your Cafepress store why not leave it open and still start another one somewhere else? It doesn't seem to make sense to take down something that can run on its own.

Andy


----------



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

abmcdan said:


> If you are making good money with your Cafepress store why not leave it open and still start another one somewhere else? It doesn't seem to make sense to take down something that can run on its own.
> 
> Andy


I have my reasons, one of them is that they completely changed their rules when it comes to the sales you make through the marketplace, etc, etc...Anyways, do you know of any other place because that's what I'm looking for so I can close my CP store.


----------

